# Iron Falcons - Forge Lord with Conversion Beamer



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Time to Start showing off some of my conversion work (it takes me forever to paint anything :laugh

This is my MOTF with a Conversion Beamer.


----------



## lnquisitor (Feb 10, 2008)

Using a plasma canon as based and ended up as something which is very convincing. I will have to say part of it is pure genius. 

But now how to mount the fella on bike?


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

lnquisitor said:


> Using a plasma canon as based and ended up as something which is very convincing. I will have to say part of it is pure genius.
> 
> But now how to mount the fella on bike?


Cheers. I didn't want to go with the same crappy looking Beamer's from 1st/2nd Edition 40K, even though I have a few lying around. I wanted a heavy look and feel to the model. I used the metal Plasma Cannon as a base and just looked for interesting bits to add to it.

The thing with the MotF listing is people seem to think it's ok to take a conversion beamer and a bike. As the CB is a heavy weapon I don't consider this a viable option.

Technically it is allowed (GW have said that as it has not been FAQ'd yet thay cannot stop people exploting the listing). Personally I wouldn't use a bike with a CB equipped model...to my mind it is not in the spirit of the game and has more beard than Father Christmas:santa:, and let's face it, how many Devastators have you seen ridng bikes? 

I don't even think the MotF should be able to take a bike when he has a full servo harness...that's just way too big too!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really nice conversion mate, I really like it. It is a nice simply idea that was executed nicely and isn't over the top. Some of the conversions I have seen for the CB have been utterly ridiculous, but yours is great. I really like the wires and powercords that you have added and I think that they meld into the backpack well. Good work.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments Midge.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

great job its good to see folks thinking outside the box


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Give is a sidecar and a servo arm controlling it. I would have had a lifter styled system coming over the back and hooking to the cannon .


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A good idea well executed. Well done.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work man, you did some sweet conversion work!! It's always nice to see people using their minds and skill to create something out of something else!! I am curious where you got the shoulder pads from? Are they from a landraider kit or a SM vehicle kit?


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> I am curious where you got the shoulder pads from? Are they from a landraider kit or a SM vehicle kit?


Yeah, you get them on the SM vehicle accessory sprues.

Thanks for your comments guys.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

That looks amazing. Great modeling skills. Rep to you.


----------

